# Craftsman Model 351.217570 Bench-Top Sander



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to own a smaller 4×36 bench-top sander with a 6-inch disc, but while the unit worked just fine the belt and disc areas were just too small. This 6×48 inch version has the surface coverage I like (a 6×13.5 inch belt work platten, and the disc is a 9 incher) and I have used it a LOT to smooth a variety of wood surfaces.

The belt is easy to replace, and although the unit is normally hooked up to my dusc collector (which is configured to just blow dust out into my natural-yard area) it actually scavenges dust all by itself pretty good. Just make sure the blowout does not pile up on your shop floor or fill the room with dust. The discs are held in place stick-on style and the unit has a movable and angle adjustable 7×10 inch, cast-iron table. (The table looks rusty in the photo, but it is not that way at all; the effect is the result of the way the light hits it.) The only modification I have made involves installing a screw inside the dust-collecting housing to solidly secure the dust port. Without doing that continually installing and removing a dust-collecting fitting outside gradually causes it to work loose.

The unit is easy to clean and you can quickly (thanks to two exposed wing nuts) open up the side of the case and blow accumulated dust out very effectively. This is the same panel you remove to replace the belt.

I have it on a stand that can be rolled out onto my work deck (the best place for something like this if, unlike me, you do not use a dust-collector machine) and the 88 pound weight is enough to keep it stable without making it too hard to move around. The motor is a long-term induction job. The belt speed is 2400 feet per minute and the disc speed is 3100 rpm, and the belt tracking mechanism works like a charm.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Howard,
I enjoy your tool reviews, keep 'em coming. I think they are pretty informative and also it gives people a good idea on what to expect from certain brands of tools you are reviewing.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Howard,
> I enjoy your tool reviews, keep 'em coming. I think they are pretty informative and also it gives people a good idea on what to expect from certain brands of tools you are reviewing.
> Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


Hi, Mike,

Many thanks for the complement. I only wish I was really more of a woodworking expert. I have not done all that many complex projects, and two things I lack are a really good contractor or cabinet-style table saw (I have a small Ryobi jobsite saw that I have tuned to the limit, with a good Freud Industrial blade installed) and a shop area big enough to fit such a saw comfortably into. As it is, not having a really fine saw in that class kind of cuts into both my woodworking adventures and my woodworking abilities. 

Still, years of reviewing audio gear for magazine reports (I do know my audio gear) has made me aware of quality vs non quality and usefulness vs the not so useful in mechancal equipment in general, and so I apply that talent (such as it is) to eyeballing and evaluating woodworking tools.

I do not have many more items of my own on hand to review, but I will try to squeeze a few more reports out over the next few days (or weeks).

Thanks again.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Mrbluegrassfiddler (Mar 30, 2014)

*Craftsman Sander 351 Too Weak / Low HP*

CRAFTSMAN 351 SANDER is a LOW TORQUE JUNK SANDER 

I'm doing projects for production of wood toys. My Delta bench sander drive belt failed and had to pick up a sander to continue production for Christmas orders. No time to wait for parts to get back into production.

So, I picked up the Craftsman 351 sander $149. After three months, my opinion is UNSATISFACTORY, VERY POOR MODEL, NOT RECOMMENDED. MOTOR HAS LOW TORQUE. 

That piece of junk sander has a motor that can't handle the workload. The motor HP is too weak. Called Sears and they were of no help. All they could say was exchange it. 

OH AND BY THE WAY, they don't tell you ... that your warranty is of no value if you use that sander for commercial or semi commercial applications. 

:thumbdown:

Looking for alternatives to increasing the motor torque via addition better motor control circuit.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting that's your first post. It's an entry level sander.....not something you'd want to be using in a commercial venture.


----------



## Mrbluegrassfiddler (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, that's really '' cute '' with your puny insult, and total failure to address THE QUESTION. For such, you earned and "F" in paying attention.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Mrbluegrassfiddler said:


> Looking for alternatives to increasing the motor torque via addition better motor control circuit.



I would just look into upgrading the HP.

This ought to do it.... :smile:


----------



## geltz61 (May 2, 2013)

Kind of rude comment considering Ryan has a good point! Almost all of the reasonable priced tools don't have a warranty covering commercial use because they are not made for it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Mrbluegrassfiddler said:


> Well, that's really '' cute '' with your puny insult, and total failure to address THE QUESTION. For such, you earned and "F" in paying attention.


Wow....apparently your either a 14 year old or an ass. I'm leaning towards the 14 year old.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just an internet troll that is over the top on purpose. The bad grammar and over-use of caps is a dead giveaway. Someone that joined just to respond to a pro thread on this product? That's not coincidence.


----------



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

geltz61 said:


> Kind of rude comment considering Ryan has a good point! Almost all of the reasonable priced tools don't have a warranty covering commercial use because they are not made for it.


That's because all the reasonably priced tools are for the consumer market not the commercial market. If you plan to use consumer grade tools for a commercial venture you won't get satisfactory results. I think that's true pretty much across the board for all tools, not just woodworking tools. Pointing this out with all caps and also with a lot of gusto is not helpful.

If he would have just said, "While the 351 may be good for small projects, it really won't be able to handle larger projects and high usage. If you need a sander for larger projects, consider getting one with a larger motor." That's much more helpful and not so inflammatory.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> Wow....apparently your either a 14 year old or an ass. I'm leaning towards the 14 year old.


 I dunno Ryan...... might be the other way.
For his first two posts being as abrasive as that, he won't win many friends around here.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrbluegrassfiddler said:


> CRAFTSMAN 351 SANDER is a LOW TORQUE JUNK SANDER
> 
> I'm doing projects for production of wood toys. My Delta bench sander drive belt failed and had to pick up a sander to continue production for Christmas orders. No time to wait for parts to get back into production.
> 
> ...


I have used mine now for months on a variety of projects. If the motor torque is to weak for you I can list only two possible reasons:

1. You have a defective unit.

2. You are trying to plow through the wood instead of sanding it. I have pushed pretty hard when doing some sanding, although most of the time I let finesse control the work, and have never had the motor bog down enough to be a problem. It's a sander and not a bulldozer.

Howard Ferstler


----------

